# désinstaller Inbox



## cheepp (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Comment  désinstaller Inbox, je suis allé dans module complémentaire, j'ai fais désinstaller j'ai redémaré, mais inbox est toujours l!!
Avez vous une idée?

Merci.


----------



## otgl (6 Novembre 2012)

Il faudrait être un peu plus précis. Tu parles de "Inbox Toolbar" pour Firefox, c'est ça? Essaie ceci:


Lancer Firefox en tenant la touche Alt appuyée.
Dans la fenêtre "Mode sans échec de Firefox", cliquer sur le bouton "Réinitialiser Firefox".
Cliquer sur "Réinitialiser Firefox" de nouveau pour confirmer.
Cette réinitialisation est sans danger: elle n'effacera pas ton historique ni tes mots de passe.


----------



## cheepp (6 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup.


----------

